# My Sweet Pearl Died Unexpectedly



## pezfor2 (Jun 21, 2013)

I just adopted Pearl about four months ago...she was my first bird. She started laying eggs. I did all my reading and thought everything was fine. I woke up yesterday and she was dead in her cage. My heart is broken. She started laying eggs about two weeks ago. We removed the first one because we didn't know better. Then she would have one about every 3 days. She was nesting and very protective. She was eating and drinking fine. Her dropping were very stinky. Then on Sunday she didn't poop at all. (By now she had 5 eggs in her cage.) Monday she pooped a ton. Tuesday she seemed like her "regular" self. I had her out, she was stinky so I gave her a little bath like I usually do. Clipped her toenails. She was great. Put her to bed. Woke up and she was gone. My heart hurts. 

I feel like I let her down by not taking her to the vet, but I thought she was fine. I am looking for your input just so I know what you think happened to her. I appreciate your thoughts.

Cathy
ied:
RIP Pearly Girl.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss 

This sounds like she may have been egg bound (had an egg stuck inside her and couldn't eliminate it) but my assumption is based on only two things (that she was not pooping and that she had been laying eggs). More experienced TCers may have better insight.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss  My 1st bird went the same way, unfortunately, so I know what you're feeling.

I do agree, it seemed like a case of egg bound. Sorry


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss,may you know that Peaches will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge where the two of you will be reunited someday forever never to be parted.:frown:


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that Pearl has died and I'm sure you should not blame yourself in any way. We have the joy of our pets and we have to suffer their loss inevitably as death is part of life. I have lost a lot of pets in my 70 years and I look back on them all with fondness.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very sorry for the loss of your beloved ‘tiel, my thoughts are with you.







Fly free Pearl.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  but it sounds like you took good care of Pearl for the short time you had with her


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. x


----------



## Peach's Mom (Oct 31, 2013)

*Peach's Mom*

I am sorry to hear you lost your little Pearl. I have lost Cockatiels before and I know how sad it is. It sounds like she was loved and that's what matters.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

karendh said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Pearl has died and I'm sure you should not blame yourself in any way. We have the joy of our pets and we have to suffer their loss inevitably as death is part of life. I have lost a lot of pets in my 70 years and I look back on them all with fondness.


What a kind, insightful thing to say. I am also sorry for your loss of Pearl.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Poor Pearly girl. Thank you for posting- I will be watching my Daisy extra closely.


----------



## pezfor2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Ohh, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that Pearl has gone to the Bridge.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, fly free little Pearl x


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no.
RIP Little Pearl


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Cathy, I agree with the other posts that she was probably egg bound or the yolk from a broken egg inside had got into her bloodstream. If you decide to breed again, don`t rely on just cuttlefish for calcium, sometime they chew on it but do not eat it.To be sure she is getting enough calcium provide her with fresh dark green vegatables, broccoli,spinach etc.


----------

